
The Most Popular Language for Machine Learning - NicoJuicy
http://www.kdnuggets.com/2017/01/most-popular-language-machine-learning-data-science.html
======
LordWinstanley
Wow! That's one fugly website

[and you don't need machine learning to work that out!]

